#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Nederlandse moslima zoekt man

## Aisha Moslima

Assalaam aleikoem,  :Smilie:  

Ik ben een nederlande vrouw die bekeerd is tot de islaam en ben op zoek naar een man. 
Ik zoek wel iemand die veel met zijn geloof bezig is en die mij ook nog veel kan leren erover...


assalaam aleikoem!

----------


## taleb

salem ik ben jonge man op zoek naar het echt moslima wil u graage met mij naar meka inschaalaah. hier mijn e-mail adress [email protected] nu salem of beslama  :blij:

----------


## mohammed4

asalam o3likom warahmat allhi ta3ala wabarakatuh ,toen ik jou bericht las voelde ik me aangesproken ,ik ben ook opzoek naar moslima vrouw /ik hoop dat ik gevonden heb .oke ik wil je graag leren kennen .ik wacht op jou reactie,allah is met jou

----------


## nassira83

Masha Allah

----------


## the_hero22

selaamo 3alaikom , 







































selaamo3alaikom , 
ik ben een 23 jarige man, en ik kom uit R'dam, ik reageer op je bericht omdat ik me aangesproken voelde, en heb interesse in jou bericht. ik ben ook muslim en wil inshallah met een echte muslima inshallah trouwen. als je geinteresseerd bent kunnen we misschien elkaar leren kennen, hier is mijn email adress : [email protected], ik heb helaas geen msn , misschien in de toekomst inshallah .
assalaamo 3alaikom

----------


## razak

ASalaam alykum nassira!
Ik ben darwish

Ik ben een moslim jonge
Ik ben altijd eerlik en lief
Ik woon en werke in r,dam city.  :lol:  

[email protected]

----------


## LION25

Salaam Aicha,

Ik ben net als jij bekeerd mischien kunnen we mailen en zodoende van elkaar leren. En wat sabab betreft mijn hart is open voor het mooiste in het leven liefde puur...

----------


## An Nisaa

> _Geplaatst door LION25_ 
> *Salaam Aicha,
> 
> Ik ben net als jij bekeerd mischien kunnen we mailen en zodoende van elkaar leren. En wat sabab betreft mijn hart is open voor het mooiste in het leven liefde puur...*



Dat een persoon twee gezichten kan hebben is bekend, maar dat jij hier durft te beweren dat jij bekeerd bent en opzoekt bent naar een vrouw terwijl jij getrouwd bent is wel heel erg extreem. Wees eerlijk want waarheid duurt het langst.

ps: mijn nichtje heeft bij jouw gelesd!

----------


## junes93

HOI Aisha mail mijn even [email protected]

----------


## ibnoujoubeir

Beste liefdevolle dame,

Graag had ik even een paar punten willen aanhalen.

Een bekeerde moslima is een teken dat het geloof toch wel een zekere impact heeft op sommige harten. Deze harten worden willekeurig eruit gekozen (en dit in dagen waarin de maatschappij het geloof naar het achtergrond schuift)

Maar toch wil even iets erbij vermelden en ik hoop dat je het me niet kwalijk neemt.

Maar het vermelden van bekeerde zou je niet meer mogen vermelden: je bent nu wie je bent. Je bent namelijk een geschenk uit Gods schatkist.

Stel je peronage op de voorgrond en vergeet uw indentiteit of uw positie in de maatschappij.

Weet je waarom ik dit zeg : een hart die je wilt schenken aan uw toekomstige levensgezel is noch gekleurd noch heeft het een naam of nationaliteit.

en toch even 1 ding erbij : takbir takbir!!!!

Het ga je goed.

Mocht je me naar mijn voeten willen geven of kritiek willen uiten, dan ben ik wel een luisterend oor (lol)

MVG

----------


## jbelderssa

> _Geplaatst door ibnoujoubeir_ 
> *Beste liefdevolle dame,
> 
> Graag had ik even een paar punten willen aanhalen.
> 
> Een bekeerde moslima is een teken dat het geloof toch wel een zekere impact heeft op sommige harten. Deze harten worden willekeurig eruit gekozen (en dit in dagen waarin de maatschappij het geloof naar het achtergrond schuift)
> 
> Maar toch wil even iets erbij vermelden en ik hoop dat je het me niet kwalijk neemt.
> 
> ...


  :duim:  groot gelijk heb jij,

----------


## said1975

heeej alles goed met jouw? het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen en als je dat ook gezellig vind via msn bijvoorbeeld voeg me gauw toe me msn is [email protected] nou hoor je gauw op msn als je msn niet gebruikt laat maar weten hoe je met mij kontakt wilt ok groeten said uit arnhem

----------


## sakafa

> _Geplaatst door Aisha Moslima_ 
> *Assalaam aleikoem,  
> 
> Ik ben een nederlande vrouw die bekeerd is tot de islaam en ben op zoek naar een man. 
> Ik zoek wel iemand die veel met zijn geloof bezig is en die mij ook nog veel kan leren erover...
> 
> 
> assalaam aleikoem! *





ik ben een lieve moslim man en praktiseerende moslim man 

dit is mijn email address [email protected]

ik ben echt moslim man en praktiseerende moslim man 
ik heb werk en ned- paspoort.
ik wacht op je reactie.

wa'alikoem sallaam.

----------


## paktin

Aslaam Alykom

Ben echt want ik zoek so iets wat u zoekt

Inshaallah Inshaallah 

Trouwen dus als wilt u nog verder te gaan kunt antwoord sturen

Wassalam

----------


## a el barouta

asalamoo alikom,

hallo zus, wilt u echt een moslim man,leuk ,lief en zijn studie in de richten afgemaakt heeft, graag bellen op 0621691110


groeten

----------


## sayyidq

Salamu alaikum wrwb zuster,

Ik ben op zoek naar een moslima die ook veel met haar geloof bezig is, alhamdulillah ben ik dat ook steeds meer. Ik ben 26 jaar, WO ben zelfstandig, oprecht en serieus. Ik hoor graag van je als je interesse hebt om verder te praten.

Fi amanillah

----------


## utrechtboy

ben je wel serieus ?vraag me af !! wil je mij emailen als jij echt wilt trouwen inshallah,

----------


## utrechtboy

sorry ben mij emailadres vergeten ,. [email protected]

----------


## arifi34

salam ,ik bn jonge man van 33 jaar die is me zn geloof mdolillh bijna de hele uit mijn hoofd insallh en ik wil je graag leren kenne .mobiel.0628994441 of [email protected]andiet

----------


## badouri

neem contact, ik ben serieus.

----------


## paktin

Salaam
Als wilt u nog om verder te leren kenen dus?
Wasselaam

----------


## [email protected]

Kneuzen, bericht is van 2005.  :verveeld:

----------


## Sofia♥

*Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!*

----------


## chantik

assalam alikum sister in Islam:I am Arab, having Dutch passport, 48 years old, widowed, educated(Master degree, doing my PHD this thime in Islamic studies). I am looking only for honest muslimah to share my life and protect each other. I can speak Arabic,English, poor Dutch, and Malay(Bahasa).If you are looking for nice man, joyfull than insha'Allah, i will do my best for you. for more informations, you can contact me on :[email protected]
wassalam alikum.
Abdullah

----------


## camillia1

> Kneuzen, bericht is van 2005.





hahahahah die is goed, ik vroeg me ook al af zien ze de datum niet hahha :lol:  :lol:

----------


## chaouki/omerta

> Assalaam aleikoem,  
> 
> Ik ben een nederlande vrouw die bekeerd is tot de islaam en ben op zoek naar een man. 
> Ik zoek wel iemand die veel met zijn geloof bezig is en die mij ook nog veel kan leren erover...
> 
> 
> assalaam aleikoem!


slaam ik ben en man van 22jaar ik ben wel op zoek naar en vrouw de veel met haar geloof bezig is sllaam ik spreek je nog dit is me imail [email protected] ik hoop je wel te kunnen leeren kennen sallam groetjes  :engel:  :engel:  :engel:  :engel:  :engel:  :engel:  :engel:  :love2:  :nerveus:  :traan1: :

----------


## moehammad

asalamwa3laikom ik ben een broeder van bijna twintig en zoek een echte goede praktiserende zuster die ALLAH vreest mijn mail is [email protected]

----------


## elmahdi

Sallaamk alaikoem bekeerde

Ik ben marokkanse jongeman van 29 jaar oud,heb zwart haar,bruine ogen,1,79 lang weeg 69 kg.

Ik heb je profiel gelezen en het lijkt me leuk,spreek ik je een beetje aan,verwacht ik graag een antwoord van jou.

Mijn naam is trouwens nabiel,en kom uit regio Almere.

Wa alikoem swallaam.

----------


## elmahdi

Sallam alaikoem bekeerde

Ik ben marokkaanse jongeman 29 jaar,heb zwart haar bruine ogen,1,79 lang en weeg 69 kg.

Ik heb trouwens je profiel bekeken en het lijkt me leuk,daarom regeer ik hierop.

Mijn naam duidt trouwens nabiel,elmahdi is trouwens mijn inlognaam,en kom uit regio Almere.

----------


## wahab

mouslim man 42j,1m86met baan op zoek naar jou 
wassalam
[email protected]

----------


## atlasglobe

ohhhhhhhh

----------


## Germen Roding

> Dat een persoon twee gezichten kan hebben is bekend, maar dat jij hier durft te beweren dat jij bekeerd bent en opzoekt bent naar een vrouw terwijl jij getrouwd bent is wel heel erg extreem. Wees eerlijk want waarheid duurt het langst.
> 
> ps: mijn nichtje heeft bij jouw gelesd!


Hij is een goede moslim. Trouwen met een tweede vrouw mag en de eerste of tweede vrouw hoeft er niet van te weten. De staat zorgt wel voor de inkomsten van die extra vrouwen, dus dat is weer mooi geregeld voor de heren.

Kijk, daarom zijn er mensen die de islam een wat minder fijn geloof vinden. Ik bijvoorbeeld. En het kan ook anders. Jezus zei: je mag niet liegen en een man mag met maar n vrouw trouwen. Dit walgelijke gedrag waar je je zo aan ergert is een grote zonde volgens Jezus.

----------


## haridi_

Salamu alikum zuster

Ben je nog opzoek? Kan ik mischien kennis maken met je?

met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Mountasir

Hoi als je serieus bent kunnen wij een keer wat afaspreken mij nuumer is 0613551297 groetjes

----------


## Mountasir

[email protected]


> Assalaam aleikoem,  
> 
> Ik ben een nederlande vrouw die bekeerd is tot de islaam en ben op zoek naar een man. 
> Ik zoek wel iemand die veel met zijn geloof bezig is en die mij ook nog veel kan leren erover...
> 
> 
> assalaam aleikoem!


Ik wil je grrag leren kennen groetjes.

----------


## makteb29

Ik heb je mail gelezen en ik wil er op reageren ben ook op zoek naar een leuk meid die ook singel is , ik ben 29 jaar oud ik hou ook van eerlijkheid en zorgzaam ,vertrouwen gewoon voor elkaar zijn en begrijpen en uiteraard serieus.
Misschien passen we bij elkaar als Allah dat wil,ik ben een leuk lief jongen van 182 lang getraind postuur en verzorgend rook en drinkt niet hou van humor
Door mijn werk en scholing erbij heb ik de laatste tijd weinig gehad om een leuk meisje te ontmoeten,op deze manier hoop ik dat ik iets ga betekenen voor je en inshallah ,passen we bij elkaarvoor de rest wees geduldig en Allah zal zijn werk doen als we voor elkaar bestemd zijn.

Ik hoop snel wat van je te horen,je zult geen spijt van krijgen want ben een heel lief en gevoelig jongen.


Beslama
msn: [email protected]

----------


## amar1981

salam aicha hoe gaat het met jouw familie ik ben mohammed ik heb 30 jaar ik woon in marokjko altijd maar kan ik aan beetje praat taal nederland ok ik zoek aan vrouw sereiuz ik houd troiuwen ook dat is mijn msn graag [email protected]

----------


## wissam55

salamoe aleikoem beste zuster ik ben een Marokkaan 34j ik heb master in islamitische studie uit mohammed 5 univer te rabat,nu woon ik in antwerpen ik ben op zoek naar een moslima (ook een bekeerde zuster)voor trouwen . ik kom uit Rabat en ik ben serieus ik hou veel van mijn religie en ik wil een gezien stichten onder wat allah subhanah van ons heeft gevraagd , zou je me kunnen helpen aub misschien! ik vraag allah swt om je te belonen. 
vergeef je mij aub als ik je gestoord heb ,dank u wel salamoe aleikoem [email protected]

----------


## wissam55

salamoe alikoem beste zuster mog allah subhanah je naar de juiste weg altijd leiden, een warme gefiliciteerd van mijn hart . ik wil graag een kennis met je maken, ik was imam in nl ,heb master in islamitische studie.. je kunt een reactie doen op [email protected] 0032489 386 233
salamo aleikoem

----------


## Joesoef

Letten jullie wel op de datums?

----------


## Rachid76

wa3alikom salaam

----------


## sabtje

salam alikoem mag k weet hoe oud ben jij|?

----------


## nixtedoen

> salam alikoem mag k weet hoe oud ben jij|?


hi,je houd van uitslapen, ontbijt aan bed is wat je verwacht. je staat op zit op de rand een denkt terug aan de nacht wat een pracht. je kijkt omhoog en dankt god die ons bij elkaar heeft gebracht. door said (nixtedoen) :engel:

----------


## soussi31

salaamouhaleikoum ik ben 31 jarige man uit belgie inschallah kan ik jouw veel bijleren en kunnen we samen het eeuwige geluk delen inschallah

----------


## Asmar

Salamo 3aleikoem Aisha ,
Jouw bericht spreekt mij aan en heb interesse om je beter te leren kennen . Heb je interesse ? Stuur me jouw e-mail en ik zal je niet teleurstellen ! 
Hopelijk tot gauw !
Vriendelijke groet 
Asmar

----------


## replay

> Assalaam aleikoem,  
> 
> Ik ben een nederlande vrouw die bekeerd is tot de islaam en ben op zoek naar een man. 
> Ik zoek wel iemand die veel met zijn geloof bezig is en die mij ook nog veel kan leren erover...
> 
> 
> assalaam aleikoem!


salaam oeralakoem, zuster ben opzoek naar jou.

----------


## soussi31

halikoum salaam,mag ik vragen hou oud u bent?je bent toch een vrouw he?heb je kinderen?

----------


## mohammed1

salam alaykom

ik ben uit iraq 

mohammed 44 178cm 78kg

niet ruiken niet alkohool drinken ikk doen salat
insha allah voor goed liefen en nikah
mijn hotmail.com is
nj-coach

----------


## Trotsemoslimah

Ik heb echt mijn pret gehad hier niemand van die mannen heeft dat door ... Dat ze misschien al wel getrouwd is of zo ....

----------


## aziz23

wa''alaikoem salaam mensen ga 1st nederlands leren dan praten over trouwen enz etc............................................... .................................................. ........ 

ps'' in de islam is een relatie haram of trouwen of geen contact maken met die persoon

----------


## Trotsemoslimah

Salaam ouhalikoum ... Wil dit nog even kwijt .. Maar om te trouwen hoef je geen nederlands... Te kunnen ... Dus ik zou zeggen ... Hou je met de dingen bezig die moeten en spreek niet voor Andr ... Kijk al eerst naar je zelf om dan .. Over Andr te klagen want dat is pas haraam !!!!

----------


## nour25369

salam wie weet zal ik je leren kennen

----------


## moulaybadr29

salam 3alayekom warahematolahi wa barakatoh aicha,

ik wil je graag leren kennen, ben een jonge moslim van masterdam.stuur mij een prive bericht als je geinteresseerd bent.

graaag hoor ik van jou!!!! :zwaai:

----------


## faris2508

salamalikum,

ik vind het leuk om jou beter leren kennen,ik woon in den haag en ik heb een goede baan.

met vriendelijke groet.

mido

----------


## jozef belg

extreem? sunnah van allah en zijn boodschapper noem je extraam je mag toch meerdere vrouwen huwen,... wat staat dan in zijn weg?

----------


## jozef belg

> Dat een persoon twee gezichten kan hebben is bekend, maar dat jij hier durft te beweren dat jij bekeerd bent en opzoekt bent naar een vrouw terwijl jij getrouwd bent is wel heel erg extreem. Wees eerlijk want waarheid duurt het langst.
> 
> ps: mijn nichtje heeft bij jouw gelesd!


extreem? sunnah van allah en zijn boodschapper noem je extreem je mag toch meerdere vrouwen huwen,... wat staat dan in zijn weg?

----------


## aziz23

hi je verdoet je alleen je tijd hier welk moslim houd zich nu met de islam of moslima onthoud 1ding alleen allah swt weet wanneer jij je ware vind oftewel almaktab ben ik een goeie moslim nee dat weet niemand alleen allah swt een baard of hoofddoek telt niet meer deze wereld is al naar de klote

----------


## Moslimbroeder1

Selamolykom zuster ik ben ook op zoek naar een goeie vrouw ...
Ik kan jou heel veel dingen inschallah over de islam leren aangezien ik geloofsleer heb gestudeerd.

----------


## Moslimbroeder1

Aselamolykom zuster, ik zoek een Nederlandse zuster om te trouwen ! Kan jou ook wat leren over de islaam .
Heb geloofsleer gestudeerd in saudia arabia.
Graag hoor ik van jou ... Waselamolykom

----------


## lahmon

geen kans

----------


## nasserdien

hoe oud ben je als ik vragen mag

----------


## Saiffeddine

ulaikum salaam, allereerst welkom terug, je bent niet bekeerd je bent teruggekomen naar je dean want je bent als moslima geboren. Mijn naam is Saiffeddine aangenaam

----------


## ilyasino

Salaam graag wil je leren kennen

----------


## Muslim39

Ik zoek vrouw voor de din inchallah.. Als u wilt ook srieus..E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## drismjhh

zoekend niet wetend of mijn aanstaande vrouw hier zich gaat aan melden. Ik moet ergens beginnen mocht jij hier in de buurt zijn meld je aan en wie weet. Het kan zijn dat ik jou hier aan ga treffen dan heb ik het toch mooi voor elkaar. Ik ben ook eerlijk ga er niet om heen draaien ik zoek een 2e vrouw.heb je interesse mail mij. [email protected]

----------


## Hamidmadani

Goedemiddag las je oproepje voel me geheel aangetrokken. Ik ben Hamid werkzaam im de verslavings zorg dan wel parttime, met mensen met een patroon van duurzaam denken en handelen. Nog even in de ik vorm spreken ben zelf half Nederlands Marokkaans 33 jaar oud. Hobby's lezen sporten reizen. 2x jaar vrijgezel. Vertel eens wie ben je wat doe je in het dagelijks leven?

----------


## Rachid2016

hahahahahaha wat een selletjes debielen zijn jullie ,die nu nog op reageren

die post is van 2005 aaa mogolen
illies leer lezen en kijken

----------

